# ¿Cómo instalar rt3090 how to install rt3090?(ayuda, help me)

## yealexxx

Bien mi duda es la siguiente:

de la pagina   http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2

como instalo el archivo que se llama RT3090PCIe

well, my question is the following  how to install RT3090PCIe ? of site  http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Spanish as you might get more attention there.

- John

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que no se supone que ya habías solucionado el inconveniente? Abrir varios hilos preguntando la misma cosa no se considera una buena práctica por lo general.

No sé puntualmente en que parte te has quedado trabado pero si pudieras dar mas información siempre alguien habrá que sepa del asunto.

Y de paso, como sigas escribiendo en español dentro de los foros en los que se habla inglés, te van a seguir moviendo los mensajes hasta aquí  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## yealexxx

ok I´m sorry, but I'm new in this. And I´'m felling desesperate. My problem of the recognize the wi-fi was solved. But I can't connecting my pc whit the router.

By the way. How erase (clear) a post? to occupy no more space on the server.

----------

